# Non-Piranha POTM



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I get a lot of Questions about how to enter the Non-Piranha POTM, it is pretty simple, but here is the step by step guide.

Firstly, I am assuming you already have a pic and that it is already saved on your computer, if this is not the case you need to take a pic and save it on your computer.

Once this is done you need to host the pic on PFury, this can be done in 2 ways:

*ONE*
The PFury galleries, these can be found here, the galleries are open to all members with 25+ posts on PFury, so if you have under 25 posts you would have to post a few times to use these, if you have run out of space or have any problems using these galleries please contact Xenon.

*TWO*
By attaching your pic(s) as attachments on the bottom of your post. To do this go to the Non-Piranha Pics and Videos forum and make up a thread about your pics, then look under the box you type in and click the "browse" button and locate the image from your computer and post, this will host the pic at the bottom of your post - you can only add one attachment per post.

Once you have hosted the pic(s) you then need to submit them for the contest, to do this PM me with them in your PM, you can add them in your PM once they are hosted using the IMG tags, you simply add the URL of the pic inside the IMG tags which you can get by either pressing the IMG button above the box that you type in and pasting the URL in the pop-up box or by typing them yourself, it should look something like this (but without the code box)

```
[img]http://www.piranha-fury.com/photopost/data/500/78Piranha_tank_shot-med.JPG[/img]
```
To get the pics URL if you have hosted your pic in the gallery you have to look under the pic where it has the URL already in the IMG tags - highlight this and press "Ctrl" and "C" together to copy it. You can the paste it using "Ctrl" and "V" in the PM to me.

If the pic is hosted as an attachment you can get the URL by right clicking the pic and then clicking on "Properties" the URL should then be listed, and again just copy & paste - this time adding the IMG tags yourself.

*Rules:*
*All pics must be submitted via PM to me - otherwise I lose them
*All pics MUST be hosted on PFury - this is to prevent them going offline during the contest
*All pics must be marked as to what the species is - as I'm not great at IDing unusual species from strange angles
*Only creatures that could be kept in tanks can enter - so fish, reptiles, amphibians and possibly creepy crewlys (as this is really what the non-piranha forum currently tries to accomidate)
*Maximum of 3 entries per member - I like having multiple entries, each pic a member submits will go against their other pic(s) in the first round so this usually means splitting the votes and actually reducing the chance of winning, however it does allow people to show off more of their prized photos and also shows off a bigger range of species - which is the aim of the Non-Piranha POTM and why I suggested the idea in the first place
*Only one pic per creature - nobody wants to see loads of the same creature
*The top 2 pics from round 1 will go into the final. If it is a tie then all tied pics will go into the final (I will usually wait untill it is not a tie)
*The polls will continue to be open for posts until the competition ends - this is to allow people to ask Q's about the pics, I do not think it will change peoples votes sufficiently that a poor pic will win
*Anyone can enter, Staff, Team PFury members, past winners - if the winner already has a member title they do not get a prize apart from the title, but I do not think this competition should be limited to just members, I personally would like to encourage staff to participate
*The photos must be your own original photos, and untampered with.
*The creature does not have to belong to you, but you must have permission from the owner to have photographed it

*Handy Hint*
_If you want to host your pic, and also show it off for years to come you can add it in this thread and submit it for PFury profiles







is that not just the perfect place to host your pic?







all credit will be given in the profiles for pics used







_


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

by the species name do you mean teh scientific name or the common name, such as a jack dempsey?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

grnlemonade said:


> by the species name do you mean teh scientific name or the common name, such as a jack dempsey?


 preferably the scientific & common name, but whatever is possible, this is not a major requirement, but it makes the comp so much better for the people voting as they can then know what they are looking at


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

so.....

i can fit my fiance in a tank and she's a mammal...is it cool if i submit some pics? hehe jk innes


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

heres my jellyfish..............i pm'd you because i dont know how to send it via pm.......... sorry........


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

phensway said:


> heres my jellyfish..............i pm'd you because i dont know how to send it via pm.......... sorry........


 please no more pics in this thread, lol if you had read my post you would see how to send me it via PM


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

that jellyfish DIED! ahahahaha


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> that jellyfish DIED! ahahahaha


----------

